

Why I Invested in Bitcoin  - Chamath Palihapitiya - trapped
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-30/bitcoin-the-perfect-schmuck-insurance.html

======
trapped
What are some good stats available to analyze Bitcoin market? I would like to
ask to HNers what do you think about Bitcoin future.

------
pbreit
He did list one good reason to invest: schmuck insurance.

